# Second quarter! Round two: Through the Bible in 90 days.



## Pilgrim's Progeny (Apr 1, 2008)

How many are going to try to read through the Bible in 90 days again?


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Apr 1, 2008)

I wasn't here at the beginning of round one. I joined I February. I'm going for it.


----------



## Pilgrim's Progeny (Apr 1, 2008)

I have attached the guide I use. It is now in post 10


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Apr 1, 2008)

Pilgrim's Progeny said:


> I have attached the guide I use.



Of course, looking at the guide (I just printed it out), and considering there is only an hour and a half left to today, I'm already too far behind!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 1, 2008)

I have it printed out. I'll start tomorrow!!!


----------



## Pilgrim's Progeny (Apr 1, 2008)

Presbyterian Deacon said:


> Pilgrim's Progeny said:
> 
> 
> > I have attached the guide I use.
> ...



Your never too far behind, I was a month behind mid-Feb, and managed to get back on track last quarter.


----------



## natewood3 (Apr 2, 2008)

Would it count if I have already been using plan and then picked up the next three months and finish what I haven't read? I have already read through the Pentateuch, Matthew, Acts, Romans, 1 and 2 Thessalonians, and half of the Psalms. I think I could finish the rest of the Bible by the end of June since I have read through some of the long narrative already...

Do you think it would be profitable spending the firs six months reading through the Bible, and then the last six months reading and studying (with commentaries, reference books, etc) in more depth 4-6 individual books of the Bible? Has anyone else done this?


----------



## brymaes (Apr 2, 2008)

Ready to hit it again!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 2, 2008)

Where is the option for just: "No" 

I read through the Scriptures once a year in addition to my normal studies that I do for teaching. I find that it gives me a good overview of Scripture to ground me in my more detailed study.


----------



## Pilgrim's Progeny (Apr 3, 2008)

*Revised plan*

My attached guide had an error in the minor prophets. I have attached the revised plan here.


----------



## glorifyinggodinwv (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm starting a little late (April 9), but I have decided to give it a try. I recently switched to the KJV as my primary teaching and preaching Bible, and I would like to read it through at a more accelerated pace than my normal schedule of cover to cover in a year. The other times I have read through the Bible I have used more recent translations. So far, it has been a challenge and a great joy to read familiar and favorite passages in the beautiful language of the KJV. (Note: I am not a KJV only person. Just prefer the KJV for the language and my local situation.) 

I would like to thank Pilgrim's Progeny for making the reading schedule available.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Apr 16, 2008)

Semper Fidelis said:


> I read through the Scriptures once a year in addition to my normal studies that I do for teaching. I find that it gives me a good overview of Scripture to ground me in my more detailed study.



Hey Semper Fidelis,

I think your answer gives some clues to your paedobaptism. You read through the Bible once a year. Spurgeon read through the Bible 4 times a year (similar to the 90 day scheme) and was a Baptist. It logically follows that being a Reformed Baptist comes about be being more aquainted with the Word.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 16, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> I have it printed out. I'll start tomorrow!!!



I swear I'll start tomorrow!!!


----------



## brymaes (Jun 28, 2008)

Who's ready to start the 90 day plan again in a couple of days?


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Jun 28, 2008)

Have done it twice so far this year and starting round three.


----------



## brymaes (Jun 28, 2008)

I slacked off the last month or so, so I'm excited to give it a fresh try.


----------



## Casey (Jul 2, 2008)

I think I'm going to give this a try, too! I've reformatted the reading plan to fit on one page and added a reading selection from the Westminster Standards each day as well.  (Let me know if you find any errors.)


----------

